# Facebook ne se synchronise pas avec le calendrier



## Koaster (18 Août 2013)

Bonjour !

J'ai un problème avec mon iPhone, les événements et notamment les anniversaires Facebook n'apparaissent plus sur mon Calendrier. Du moins, pas tous je dois en avoir un dizaine alors que le nombre de contact Facebook est bien plus élevé.

Lorsque je vais dans _Calendriers  _ en haut à droite, dans la partie Facebook, les événements et anniversaires sont pourtant bien cochés.
Dans _Réglages_>_Facebook_, les apps Calendrier et Contacts sont aussi sur la position *I*.

*EDIT : J'ai le même problème sur mon iPad ! *

Avez-vous une solution ? Merci d'avance de votre aide et si vous désirez des précisions, n'hésitez pas


----------



## PommePatate (25 Août 2013)

Bonjour,


D'avance, je suis désolée : je ne vais pas pouvoir t'aider, Koaster.
En effet, j'ai le même problème que toi.

Mes contacts Facebook / calendrier d'événements sont bien synchronisés à mon iPhone et pourtant, je n'ai qu'une dizaine d'amis dont la date d'anniversaire apparaît sur mon téléphone (même ceux qui pourtant ont le même nom sur Facebook que dans mon répertoire n'ont pas d'actualisation de leur date de naissance, sur ma fiche de contact, alors que leur photo de profil devient bien leur avatar... louche...).
Pourtant les événements fonctionnent, ils apparaissent bien dans mon calendrier.

J'ai l'impression d'avoir tout tenté.
Réglages --> Facebook --> Actualiser les contacts : aucun résultat.
Réglages --> Facebook --> Supprimer le compte --> Le remettre : aucun résultat.
Réglages --> Facebook --> Calendrier & contacts autorisés.
Calendrier --> Calendriers --> Anniversaires & événements Facebook sont bien cochés.

Je ne sais vraiment pas d'où cela provient, parce que certaines choses fonctionnent, comme tous les événements & quelques personnes sur Facebook dont l'anniversaire est bien pris en compte. C'est juste que 90% des anniversaires refusent de s'ajouter.

Alors j'ai essayé de feinter, en allant directement sur Facebook, dans les événements, en exportant le lien des anniversaires, le copier / coller dans "ajouter un nouveau compte" (dans les réglages de l'iPhone, "mail, calendrier...").
Ça a fonctionné. En partie.
Deux problèmes persistent :
1) Tous les anniversaires n'y sont pas (alors que ces gens ont bien mis leur date de naissance sur le réseau social). Je n'en ai repéré qu'un pour le moment, qui ne se soit pas ajouté, mais il y en a peut-être d'autres qui sont passés à la trappe, je n'ai pas scruté avec attention.
2) Du coup, j'ai parfois pour le même jour deux "Anniversaire de..." pour la même personne, lorsque ces dernières faisaient partie de celles qui avaient été synchronisées sans problème. Ça les rajoute.

Donc je préférerais autant enlever "Anniversaire de mes amis" de mes calendriers, pour une banale synchro Facebook --> iPhone.

Mais je ne sais plus quoi faire.

Si une bonne âme avait un début d'explication...


----------



## Koaster (25 Août 2013)

Salut à toi 

Heureux de ne pas être le seul à avoir le même problème, j'allais justement faire un petit up de la conversation ce soir !

Pour ma part, je n'ai pas trop regardé ma liste de contact mais elle a l'air de fonctionner. Seules les personnes ayant un e-mail de renseigné sur leur Facebook apparaissent (ce que je trouve logique contrairement à mon vieux Galaxy S qui synchronisait tous les contacts au point d'avoir certaines fiches quasiment vides...)

Le problème est avec les anniversaires. J'ai également fais les opérations que tu cites mais, comme toi, aucun résultat ! Je n'ai actuellement pas dévénements sur mon compte Facebook mais pour ce qui est des anniversaires, ça ne fonctionne toujours et ce que je trouve vraiment le plus étrange c'est qu'il y en ai quand même quelques uns qui apparaissent mais vraiment très peu !!  Et je regarde en 2014, ce sont toujours les mêmes anniversaires qui s'affichent.

J'aimerais vraiment trouver une solution moi aussi...

Merci d'avance à ceux qui répondront !


----------



## Koaster (7 Septembre 2013)

Aucune idée ??


----------

